# [Solved] Pen on Surface just drags the screen around



## Crowe (Aug 29, 2022)

I just bought staffpad and am watching the video, which seems to assume that everything just works. Here I am, however, just dragging the score around with my pen and nothing is written. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sundrowned (Aug 30, 2022)

Ipad or windows? 

Sounds like there might be a problem with your pen.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 30, 2022)

sundrowned said:


> Ipad or windows?
> 
> Sounds like there might be a problem with your pen.


Windows.

I may have misunderstood what is required to use this software. Currently researching pens.


----------



## sundrowned (Aug 30, 2022)

Yep sounds like it. You need an active pen and a device that supports active pen and touch. 

Or you can use a graphics tablet but it's a bit tricky and won't work with all models.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 30, 2022)

I've ordered a different pen. Hopefully it'll work as intended.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 6, 2022)

Received the new pen... and it works like a charm. This is going to be so cool... after I master how to write actual music on this thing XD.


----------



## nibor (Sep 14, 2022)

Keep us posted! I just got staffpad too. Ipad version. Struggling with recognition... that would be handwriting recognition.  Like this guy  I got a glass of wine (although his looks more like a goblet) and a penthouse overlooking the Thames and am now waiting for divine inspiration... that and successfully entering quarter notes.


----------

